# Warre construction question.



## tomcheetoh (Dec 20, 2013)

Has any one ever made a quilt box whose bottom is fine mesh screen? Would that just get covered in propolis? I am new to bee keeping and I want to build my own hives, so I am trying to get as much info as I can, so all help is welcome. Thanks All.


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a Warre Hive that has a screen inner cover that keeps the bees from propolizing the quilt. The bees will definitely cover the screen in propolis. Mine has a wood rim, and it is easy to remove by prying the wood rim away. They never covered the entire screen, but did cover a majority of it. It would end up working similar to several of the propolis screens that some manufacturers are now carrying. I think Brushy Mtn has a propolis screen.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Usually there is a square of material between the top bars and the quilt bottom that prevents the quilt from coming into contact with bees, this square would get covered in propolis and not the quilt. Warre suggest replacing this material occasionally.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Stephenpbird said:


> Usually there is a square of material between the top bars and the quilt bottom that prevents the quilt from coming into contact with bees, this square would get covered in propolis and not the quilt. Warre suggest replacing this material occasionally.


True Warres get a cloth under the quilt box soaked in a flour paste. Current suppliers send a piece of plastic window screen. On my hex plex i used 1/8" screen with a bee space.


----------

